# All end grain



## NGLJ (Dec 5, 2021)

Having experimented with all face grain a friend said "why not all end grain?". So I made the attached. It certainly gives a very different look.


----------



## magpens (Dec 5, 2021)

Different, for sure ! !

And on a pen . . . . quite acceptable and interesting ! ! !


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 5, 2021)

And not limited to pens . I often do end grain S&P shakers from 2x4 s .


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 5, 2021)

What is the wood?


----------



## mark james (Dec 5, 2021)

End grain is quite appealing when used intentionally.  As long as you realize the visual differences and plan for that, I really like end grain products.  Different sanding, sealing, finishing techniques - for sure; but a very nice appearance.


----------



## NGLJ (Dec 5, 2021)

tomtedesco said:


> What is the wood?


The wood is oak.


----------

